# Rear end post?



## MichaelG (Sep 19, 2010)

OK...there was a post the other day where someone (Columbus maybe?) offered up a rear end for sale for $600. I've searched and searched but can't find it. Can someone direct me, please?
Thanks.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Check out post #10. I think it's the guy you're thinking of. I believe I've seen it offered up in a few places...

http://www.gtoforum.com/f49/wtb-posi-axle-34074/


----------

